# Double dyed BAB



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Apr 19, 2020)

A rhodium PSI Tycoon

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2020)

Beautiful blank!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Apr 19, 2020)

Tony said:


> Beautiful blank!


It’s from Jesse Ullrich Gilbert, Burls, Swirls and Curls group on Facebook. Jesse runs 1 minute auctions usually on Friday, Saturday and Sunday night and Tuesday nights are pen blanks only. Weekend auctions contain a little bit of everything pen blanks, call blanks, cue blanks, bowl blanks, ring blanks, knife scales. Mostly it’s call blanks though. He will cut call blanks into pen blanks if you want. Everything but the bowl blanks are stabilized by and or dyed by Wood Dynamics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow, that wood is spectacular, and is presented beautifully by the pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rocking RP (Apr 19, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lots of  character in that piece of timber.
Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 20, 2020)

What a beauty! Intensely nice wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 20, 2020)

I really like this. Great execution and the wood is phenomenal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 20, 2020)

That’s a beautiful pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

